# Jersey shore shop needed for intake valve cleaning



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone have experience with a shop to do this on a 2016 jetta 1.4?
Price?
Have 195k miles and getting cold start misfires.
No other codes.
Already replaced coils and plugs.


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Damn you got almost 200k out of that engine before getting noticeable carbon buildup symptoms? That gives me hope for mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

